# Farmer Wants a Wife



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Who watches it? I love the show! It's a farmer that wants a wife and 10 city girls go to compete for him! It's so much fun to watch, and makes me want to find a farm boy..... hmm, oh well.........


----------



## teslaa (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never watched it, but my wife has once or twice. Not so much for the entertainment, but to figure out how she could get her brother in as the Farmer for next season


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

teslaa said:


> I've never watched it, but my wife has once or twice. Not so much for the entertainment, but to figure out how she could get her brother in as the Farmer for next season


there's a next season? :shock:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Never heard or seen the show but it sounds like it would be fun to watch.I can only imagine what type of things those girls probably have to deal with.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Never heard or seen the show but it sounds like it would be fun to watch.I can only imagine what type of things those girls probably have to deal with.


they do a lot of stuff that is crazy, i mean i'm a farm girl and haven't done it.........

like preg checking cows, milking goats, catching chickens, shearing sheep, putting an X on a cow, and other weird stuff

oh yeah you guys can watch it on the internet too, if your computer doesn't have problems 

http://www.cwtv.com/cw-video/farmer-wants-a-wife


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I ahve heard of it! I have only watched it one time but my mom watches it everytime its ok..it's a pretty good show I thinkl!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got hooked on it :roll: Its down to just 3 or 4 girls now I think. I like to watch city girls make fools of themselves over cow poop :lol:


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

I watch the Australian Series of it.

I find it very funny, plus there was a lucerne farmer on it last year. 
I told my O/H that I should leave him for a lucerne farmer (at the time we were paying $36 a bale of lucerne), but my O/H informed me no lucerne farmer would cope with my ponies princess lifestyle, so have decided to stay with O/H. LOL.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

there was a Australian series? thats pretty cool!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I got hooked on it :roll: Its down to just 3 or 4 girls now I think. I like to watch city girls make fools of themselves over cow poop :lol:


yay, an other adict!! lol, i just can't watch it until monday, because the weather has consistantly been bad so that they block out the new episode on tv for storm coverage.... ugh


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just the name of it and thinking about it it knida remind me of Cowboy U! man I lvoed that show!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It reminds me of Cowboy U  I loved that one too. I kinda liked it better because they had guys and gals both trying to win only it was for money instead of a husband and a lot more horsey.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Finale next week! I can't believe it's down to Brooke and Krista!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I know I wonder who will win!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Weird he picked the two that hated each other the most.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I know, this is going to get really interesting, but their takes w/ all 3 of them are going to be awkward :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm so sad..... I'm going to miss the FINALE!!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow thing i miss out of when i don't have cabble....


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

i saw it..i didnt really find the guy all that attractive, but he did pick the better girl for him out of the two. Brooke and ?? i dont dont remember the blonde's name. Brooke seemed a better fit for him and his life style then that blonde chick.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim & Chris got married! Yay! I can't wait 'till next season! It starts on Monday! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I read on his blog on Myspace that he is in a relationship. I assume by the wording its not with Miss B, so wedding bells must not have rung for the two of them. I also got the feeling it was filmed last year in July so almost a year ago. I look forward to the next season.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, it starts tomorrow, I didn't know that other countries aired it on telly? I though it was Australian only?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I read on his blog on Myspace that he is in a relationship. I assume by the wording its not with Miss B, so wedding bells must not have rung for the two of them. I also got the feeling it was filmed last year in July so almost a year ago. I look forward to the next season.



Yeah, i was thinking that same thing that it was filmed last year...... hmm, i want to see that Myspace!! link please??


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah me too!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here it is
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=90485678


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Weird.... yeah i don't think they're still together.... oh well, I don't think a city girl really could live up to the country life :lol:


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

i watched the new series of the aussie 'farmer wants a wife' a couple of days ago. i find it funny that most of the city girls have no idea what they're getting into.. he he!!!
and i didn't know that there was an american version of it! maybe we just copied you guys....


----------

